

CSS3 Properties and Compatible Browsers - shabda
http://agiliq.com/blog/2011/02/css3-properties-and-compatible-browsers/

======
atgm
This always worries me a bit. Even if I start using HTML5 and CSS3, how many
people will be able to render the site properly? Especially in my area, where
people don't tend to be on the very leading edge of browser technologies.

